
Staying Sane in Silicon Valley: Stress and Depression as a CEO - josetint
http://www.tintup.com/blog/staying-sane-silicon-valley-stress-depression-ceo/
======
pool
It's interesting to see what someone's primary identification is -- member of
a family, of a city, a religion, a nation, a species, lifeform of a particular
planet, and so on.

Under species, he would write Founder. It sounds like, anyway.

